# Serial number outside of range



## Don J (Aug 14, 2021)

I found a Bridgeport nearby.  Serial # is BH30594.  But in all the serial number listings I've found, the BH series only go up to 26962. Then in 1956 they switch to the BR serial numbers (and it says "Start of V Ram). 

Any thoughts on what this... abnormal serial number would indicate?  

And what's a "V Ram"? 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 14, 2021)

Old Bridgeports had a round ram back in the day .


----------



## gtr1999 (Aug 14, 2021)

I have a 1955 Bridgeport with a J head and round ram. I think it was the last of them if I recall. The V ram would be nice but I don't really move the ram or head for what I do.


----------



## Don J (Aug 15, 2021)

So I take it the V-Ram is better than the round ram?

No ideas on the serial number issue?


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 15, 2021)

Not sure I would worry about the serial number if the machine is in good condition. Records might not be as good, or could have been lost. Is the number from the seller, or did you look at it yourself?

John


----------



## Don J (Aug 15, 2021)

Picture from person selling.


----------



## hman (Aug 15, 2021)

Don J said:


> So I take it the V-Ram is better than the round ram?


Both are probably high quality machines.  As far as I know, the main disadvantage of the round ram is the need to re-tram when changing the head position in or out.  So you could call the V-Ram "more desirable," rather than "better."


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 15, 2021)

The serial number issue may be from rebuilding or new parts being purchased.


----------

